# Charly Caruso Megathread



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Disappointed with lack of leaks.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

top 5, top 5, top 5.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Disappointed with lack of leaks.


Eh, Charly is the kind of woman whom is nice to think about and leave up to the imagination. :smile2:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Charly is hot but I don't think I've ever seen a post makeup face be more different than the pre makeup face.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Charly is hot but I don't think I've ever seen a post makeup face be more different than the pre makeup face.


She went natural on an IG vid a few days ago, not top 3, top 3, top3 imo 

but............I still wouldn't say no.










:mj2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I've always joked she's a tan, brunette version of Renee.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> She went natural on an IG vid a few days ago, not top 3, top 3, top3 imo
> 
> but............I still wouldn't say no.
> 
> ...


Yea I mean those amazing titties are still under there, right? ...right?! 

:vince4


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I've always joked she's a tan, brunette version of Renee.


Vocal patterns are almost the same too. Then again, every interviewer in WWE for the past 15 years have almost been the same :lol


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I always seem to think when i see PPV's and RAW's that there isn't enough Charly.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

One if not the only reason to watch RAW these days.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Charly's pretty cute.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

She's my new crush and she's way hotter than Renee


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Charly's pretty cute.


Get that Brazzers logo ready.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Rainmaka! said:


> Get that Brazzers logo ready.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/66390561-post1654.html

:grin2:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Rainmaka! said:


> Vocal patterns are almost the same too. Then again, every interviewer in WWE for the past 15 years have almost been the same :lol


Hey now. WWE may have had a lot of lifeless, robotic interviews in the recent past. But Renee is awesome. A great, genuine, authentic interviewer.

And Charly to her credit isn’t that bad herself but not in Renee’s league.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

There is never enough of her on TV.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

I think charly is cool.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

She's a babe. :xavier


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


She was banging hot tonight! wens3


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

For once, I did thought she was Renee that changed her hair color..=_= I gotta agree that she is hot.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

3rd best backstagey-type women in WWE after Renee & Cathy kelley.

And for my money the second hottest after JoJo, but only just.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Crasp said:


> 3rd best backstagey-type women in WWE after Renee & Cathy kelley.


I like blondes so naturally I like Renee, but there is just something about Charly that puts her above the other backstage interviewer women imo


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

She looked amazing on raw, clearly the highlight.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

3 hours of Charly Caruso >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 3 hours of Monday Night Raw


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:sodone: wens3

@Cleavage


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Charly Caruso>>>>>>>>>>.Every women on this world


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

She is seriously the main draw on Raw. A big high-five to the guy that's bagged her.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Charly on the Takeover pre show right now. Hot damn.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RKO361 said:


> Charly on the Takeover pre show right now. Hot damn.


Yeah she looks gorgeous as usual


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

She's fine, no doubt.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Does Charly look good today or what? :mj


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> Does Charly look good today or what? :mj


Indeed she does, was hoping she would be more active on social media or someone would post screencaps cuz shes looks stunning


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

What an absolute babe she is. Just stunning today once again.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Charly da real MVP tonight


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

fuck yea shes looking good 

cute as fuck in that dress


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Just look at her!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Easily the hottest woman in WWE right now bar none :banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


This needs the Brazzers logo >>>


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

please tell me we got more screen shots of the interview she had with Heyman, that sweat on the cleavage :drose


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Easily the prettiest woman in the company right now, imo.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

:cry


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Never enough Charly in WWE.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

god damn that was quick 

:drose


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

my new wwe obsession :moyes1


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

She. Looked. Phenomenal. Tonight. :clap


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Her legs are amazing...

Whom am I kidding, her entire body is amazing. :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Mango13 said:


>


:sodone

If that is gonna be her look on RAW. :O


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

screen shots before Dean came in and ruined it plz


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

We need Charly nudes, hackers need to stop wasting time on the morbid curiosity chicks like Charlotte and Paige and focus more on fap material.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

so she's in london :hm:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Shes hosting the takeover preshow on saturday :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

Wow thanks for this thread. She is now one of my favorite.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

still hot without make up kada


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HiddenFlaw said:


> still hot without make up kada


In that long gif I posted she was saying how she had just woken up, just wakes up and still looks fucking amazing.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She looks way better than renee imo.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

charly is just so awesome. :grin2:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I will take the time to tell you on how pretty she looks here. *


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

yes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


Lawd!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Charly always kills it. She looked amazing again last night.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Charly always kills it. She looked amazing again last night.


Yeah, she looked amazing in that dress.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Charly looked ripped on RAW!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871957492510543873


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Seeing as noone makes Charly GIFs(WTF). I guess i have to take matters into my own hands.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RKO361 said:


> Seeing as noone makes Charly GIFs(WTF). I guess i have to take matters into my own hands.


I do when I can


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Charly is the baddest chick in WWE right now, in my opinion. She is incredible!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


:damn. She has very underrated boobs, wish she show them more on tv >>>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> :damn. She has very underrated boobs, wish she show them more on tv >>>


That would be nice haha, I'm still hoping for a full body shot in that bikini.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


>


fucking hell shes perfect :sodone wens3 10/10 would wife.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> fucking hell shes perfect :sodone wens3 10/10 would wife.


My reaction during preshows when Charly is shown


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

#TeamCharly ?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

My god she's perfect.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Damn woman.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Glad someone made a thread for her, good work


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Her outfit on RAW highlighted her boobs so well jeezus


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Okay she's growing on me :banderas


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok, think I am posting in the wrong Charly Caruso thread here but really impressed with her interview delivery and hosting. She is natural and down to earth on both the mic and presenting. She is a very solid alternative to Renee Young. Not sure why she doesn't host Raw Talk and keep Young on Smackdown. Own's the NXT pre-shows.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

toontownman said:


> Ok, think I am posting in the wrong Charly Caruso thread here but really impressed with her interview delivery and hosting. She is natural and down to earth on both the mic and presenting. She is a very solid alternative to Renee Young. Not sure why she doesn't host Raw Talk and keep Young on Smackdown. Own's the NXT pre-shows.


Nah you can use this thread for discussion as well. I agree though she kills it on the NXT pre shows wish she would take over the RAW ppv ones from Renee.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Bliss & Caruso are the best things about RAW.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> Bliss & Caruso are the best things about RAW.


Wish they would give her a more prominent role, like doing the RAW PPV Preshows, she kills it on the NXT ones.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Wish they would give her a more prominent role, like doing the RAW PPV Preshows, she kills it on the NXT ones.


Let's not complain just yet. If WWE ha done more with Renee than maybe Charly will be next. Perhaps get her own show like Renee got?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> Let's not complain just yet. If WWE ha done more with Renee than maybe Charly will be next. Perhaps get her own show like Renee got?


Oh I'm not complaining just saying it would be nice, the more charly on WWE television the better.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Oh I'm not complaining just saying it would be nice, the more charly on WWE television the better.


I'm with you on that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

:damn :damn :damn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

It's a tie between Her & Bliss in my list.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> It's a tie between Her & Bliss in my list.


Her and Mandy for me, all though Charly is quickly overtaking Mandy.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Charly is quickly overtaking Mandy.


Agreed


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

She's definitely top 5

Never fire her WWE


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Jamaican said:


> She's definitely top 5


 Top 2 to smash for me


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Is she filimg something for the network?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> Is she filimg something for the network?


I don't think so


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I don't think so


WWE should give her a network show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

WWE should include her in the diva shoots.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


> WWE should include her in the diva shoots.


They are probably scared she would outshine most of them. :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> WWE should include her in the diva shoots.


I was hoping she would be one of the ones picked up by Total Divas.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Flair Shot said:


> They are probably scared she would outshine most of them. :lmao


She probably would. @Mango13 Why?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Them boobies :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Is this part of a photoshoot?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> Is this part of a photoshoot?


I don't think so


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

National bikini day and she doesn't give us a bikini picture (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> National bikini day and she doesn't give us a bikini picture (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


I was the same way with Peyton, she only posted an old one from a photoshoot :mj2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I was the same way with Peyton, she only posted an old one from a photoshoot :mj2


At least she posted old ones haha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Now she know damn well nobody looking at her hair lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 @Cleavage Cleavage Caruso


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Shorty bad, and she know it.

I just need a minute :trips5


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Definitely wifey material


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She should give us bikini pic.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> She should give us bikini pic.


She teases it all the time


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> She teases it all the time


I only saw this, what other pics have she teased this? I need to see for educational purposes only.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> I only saw this, what other pics have she teased this? I need to see for educational purposes only.


Shes posted a bunch of IG Videos and stuff in bikinis but its always like chest up never a full body shot.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

I wish I could hang out with charly. she seems so cool.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Cleavage Caruso :grin2:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Caruso is so perfect.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Where's the video of this?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> Where's the video of this?


IG Stories


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 Is she rican?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> @Mango13 Is she rican?


No idea.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> No idea.


Thought you knew.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> Thought you knew.


She's Italian


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I wish they do a photoshoot with her featured in it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 WTF was she trying to bake?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 @Cleavage The wait is over


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> @Mango13 @Cleavage The wait is over


:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> @Mango13 WTF was she trying to bake?


Some peach thing lmfao


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Some peach thing lmfao


Peach cobbler?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 :zayn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Woman next to Charly looks like a demonic witch.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This picture makes me wish Charly was a part of Total Divas.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 I was about to post this but when I refreshed the page you had just posted it. Caruso & Bliss in the same pic :zayn3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She's perfect + has DSL =


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly and Maryse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SHe should take a pic with Mandy and Bliss.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She looked very Blue-tiful tonight.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 the face she makes when you show her the D. Tonight she's probably gonna kill us.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/6uwacd/charly_caruso/


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Still perfect, I legit laughed when she asked Corbin where's your briefcase? Lol straight up savage.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Chaarly & Renee


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> Chaarly & Renee


That's Natalya


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> That's Natalya


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charly and JoJo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd move her on one location specifially :hmm:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bigger Versions of the GIFS posted today.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 How do you make gifs so big like that?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> @Mango13 How do you make gifs so big like that?


You have to use Imgur, it's a pain in the ass though because long gifs error out more often then not when uploading so you have to keep trying or I get frustrated and say fuck it and use giphy and thats where the smaller gifs come from haha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Wifey


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 Even though you champion Caruso and Mandy but which one do you like more?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> @Mango13 Even though you champion Caruso and Mandy but which one do you like more?


That's a tough one as I think both of them are equally hot, but if I had to choose right now this minute, Probably Charly.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Not probably... definitely.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> That's a tough one as I think both of them are equally hot, but if I had to choose right now this minute, Probably Charly.


It varies for me but if I choose on the spot I'd say Mandy.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She doesn't need make up.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Those big gifs load so slowly up for me lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banez said:


> Those big gifs load so slowly up for me lol


Really? they load instantly for me


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Really? they load instantly for me


It's more likely because i have 20 posts visible in 1 page instead of 10 

And because my internet connection is as fast as i can get in middle of nowhere i live and the speed is getting behind considering most ppl get faster speeds


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


What movie is she watching?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> What movie is she watching?


She was watching Game of Thrones.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> She was watching Game of Thrones.


I thought that show ended already.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Even though Raw was boring Bliss & Caruso saved me from turning the channel.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

that another day at the job outfit :done


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 My mind has changed from the previous question I asked regarding Mandy & Caruso. Caruso has won that decision over.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

charly needs to wear this dress again


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Lenny Leonard said:


> charly needs to wear this dress again


I approve this :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

What a babe. :done


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I came here to say she is beautiful but that word does not do her justice.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

This woman is just so sexy to me, i can't describe it. I guess it helps i'm into brunettes


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

easily the sexiest lips in wwe


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Charlie is great. Yes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


did she win handicap match vs. tag-champs? :done


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

RTC Ivory tribute?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Crasp said:


> RTC Ivory tribute?


LOL I thought the same shit, was for sure giving off the RTC vibe.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

She is very generically pretty. Like what you would dream up if you thought the word "pretty".


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

She shouldn't cut her hair


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banez said:


> She shouldn't cut her hair


I agree, I'm just hoping she doesn't go hella short with it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I didn't see her lashes at first


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charly looks amazing in those gold pumps and purple fingernails.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

That pic of Charly and Mickie, i thought first "what is Trish doing back here?" since she's brunette or atleast was at one point and they look little bit alike in that pic. :lol


----------



## C.M Spunk (Jan 26, 2014)

Man you have to stop posting those Instagram stories. The webpage becomes a nightmare


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

That forehead though :wow


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Of the pic above the latest pic, i'd have hard time maintaining eye contact :sneaky


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

that woman is just so sexy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

i like her lips :banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

Charly liked my edit I made of her on Photo Lab Director 









Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

My edit of Charly on Photo Lab Director 









Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

Mango13 said:


>


We're the only ones in this thread. 

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

CaixinhaMindset said:


> We're the only ones in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


haha, theres others from time to time but most of the time people just like the post and move on.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Delectable beauty


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

so damn sexy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Someone is feeling cold :curry2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Someone is feeling cold :curry2


She deleted it and re uploaded the picture below it within like 3 minutes rofl


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

nipply


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

stop teasing us charly


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lenny Leonard said:


> stop teasing us charly


I know right!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

in terms of looks, charly is number 2 in the company behind bliss


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Her lips keep getting hotter


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I guess it's really cold in New York :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

charly is always nipply lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

Mango13 said:


>


If I was in Mean Gene's place, I would smash Charly right then & there. [emoji16]

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


No order Bliss, Gionna, Mandy, Caruso, top hottest 4.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 Take it off.
@Mango13 when you upgrade I'm curious if Caruso will be your avy or will it be Mandy?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> Take it off.
> 
> @Mango13 when you upgrade I'm curious if Caruso will be your avy or will it be Mandy?



You know that's a question I've been asking myself since the start of the year, Wanted a new sig/ava for the new year but can't decide lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> You know that's a question I've been asking myself since the start of the year, Wanted a new sig/ava for the new year but can't decide lol


 Indecisive huh? Sometimes it happens with me. I think you might have a Caruso with a killer gif of Mandy. Am I right?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> Indecisive huh? Sometimes it happens with me. I think you might have a Caruso with a killer gif of Mandy. Am I right?



I would do a GIF if I could but i'm not a premium member


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I would do a GIF if I could but i'm not a premium member


 Gif of who?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> Gif of who?


Most likely Charly.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Most likely Charly.


 Why not mandy?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 Bae Caruso


----------



## ElIdolo (Jan 30, 2018)

I tracked down her Facebook and sent her a message, She saw it but did not reply.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

ElIdolo said:


> I tracked down her Facebook and sent her a message, She saw it but did not reply.


 @Mango13 probably told her don't respond lol.


----------



## ElIdolo (Jan 30, 2018)

Jersey said:


> @Mango13 probably told her don't respond lol.


Its way easier to track down divas than superstars


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 @Cleavage would be proud


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Mango13 said:


>


Yeah, what do I need a right arm for anyway?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


_*The most beautiful backstage interviewer and also panelist host too. :done*_


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

_*










CLASSIC*_


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*The most beautiful backstage interviewer and also panelist host too. :done*_


Yup she is awesome. I wish they would let her host the RAW PPV panels and have Renee go back to SDL no need to have them both on RAW.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lariat From Hell said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one is pretty old but it's still awesome.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> This one is pretty old but it's still awesome.


I had forgotten I had the file, so I had giffed it. Hopefully there's some good shots on RAW.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Is she training to get in the ring like Eve did?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


That would be a great avy for you.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@Mango13


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Cleavage What you've been waiting for has happened.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> @Mango13


didn't notice my mention before I posted the same pic lmfao, but my god she has been killing it lately with the bikini pictures.

:sodone wens3


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

These bikini pics lately :westbrook4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lariat From Hell said:


> These bikini pics lately :westbrook4


If this is what happens when she goes on vacation to Mexico she needs to go more often


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


its about time charly


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 She has the best DSL right? @Cleavage


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FineUniformAmericanbulldog.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lariat From Hell said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/FineUniformAmericanbulldog.mp4



She looked amazing tonight, thanks for the gif.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

awesome breasts


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SnappySpiffyGharial.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Lariat From Hell said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/FineUniformAmericanbulldog.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 gifs like this is when you should change your name lol. @Cleavage


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

lovely chest


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Extremely pretty and enticing eyes. Kind of like Sofia Vergara.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She's been on a roll today with the ARE YOU TRYING TO KILL ME plot pics. How could you not like Caruso?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> She's been on a roll today with the ARE YOU TRYING TO KILL ME plot pics. How could you not like Caruso?


I know right! it's been a great day :sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I know right! it's been a great day :sodone


 If it's not Caruso then it's Mandy. Wifey material without question.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

big ass titties


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Cleavage


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that's my girl with her twins :drose


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@Mango13 the full body pic you wanted :grin2:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> @Mango13 the full body pic you wanted :grin2:


:sodone :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> @Mango13 the full body pic you wanted :grin2:


 :kurtcry3


What a beautiful couple days it's been.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

one day we will get a pic from behind


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lariat From Hell said:


> :kurtcry3
> 
> 
> What a beautiful couple days it's been.


I just needed a Peyton bikini pic and it would have been the best couple of days since the Paige leaks lol


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> I just needed a Peyton bikini pic and it would have been the best couple of days since the Paige leaks lol


Those are a _different_ kind of tears :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


:homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't know you were at Axxess @Mango13 :grin2:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Didn't know you were at Axxess @Mango13 :grin2:



Lmfao I wish, also would totally rock that shirt.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

between charly, carmella, alexa, mandy, lana, peyton, etc.. its amazing how many absolutely stunning women there are in wwe right now


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd love to go to her n say "hey mama" and give her the Rock eyebrow.. and later on something else :evil


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Loving your work Mango!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


Big momma pump Charly


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


Must Byron ruin everything??? :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

wish she's become a wrestler so she could wear as little as this all the time


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She wanted Drew's "D", and I don't mean the one on his name :book


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

She wanted the McIntyre


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

I had a drink with charly once after a show. Was in a rooftop bar after they filmed RAW in London and she was there with a couple other guys, bar was quite empty too. 

She was nice! She was with one of the other interviewers I think but didn't recognise him at the time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

how is she so hot


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ She looks kinda uncomfortable lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From her friend's IG 









@Mango13 ;


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> From her friend's IG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel compelled to ask who's her friend, because she's pretty fine herself.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> From her friend's IG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat ass wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> From her friend's IG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally got to see that ass


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> I feel compelled to ask who's her friend, because she's pretty fine herself.


her instagram is babyyyv


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

when charly shows off like that


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey @Mango13 ; are you still alive? Just checking on you my friend :grin2:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Hey @Mango13 ; are you still alive? Just checking on you my friend :grin2:



I'm hanging in there, though I do think my heart stopped for a few seconds.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Charly in that video gif got my mind twisted up. :sodone :sodone*_


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

screenshot


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:damn :sodone

I love Cathy Kelley and Renee Young but in terms of the backstage reporters, Charly now tops the list.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I don't want to speculate anything, but for a while now I am getting this vibe from her that, how can I say it, she is celebrating Pride Month lol. Adding that most, if not all of her posts are with girls and now what she says in this post that "I've been waking up next to her these past 3 days" :hmmm. Maybe she is really good keeping her life private, but I don't know.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I don't want to speculate anything, but for a while now I am getting this vibe from her that, how can I say it, she is celebrating Pride Month lol. Adding that most, if not all of her posts are with girls and now what she says in this post that "I've been waking up next to her these past 3 days" :hmmm. Maybe she is really good keeping her life private, but I don't know.


Could be a possibility, though she for sure is good at keeping her private life private.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*What a babe :Cocky*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Black Dress Charlie is the best Charlie.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

She's being a tease.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

More Charly, the merrier.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/OptimalZigzagAndeancat.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Bless charly's hot friend


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

A little collection so far ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FrailNarrowIchthyosaurs.webm

LIPS


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


:sodone :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


Wooooooo


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/JubilantShrillIguanodon.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/JubilantShrillIguanodon.webm


wow ya beat me to a Charly post, I'm slacking haha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Damnit, she's getting very close to overtaking bliss as hottest in the conpany


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lenny Leonard said:


> Damnit, she's getting very close to overtaking bliss as hottest in the conpany


 In no order Bliss Caruso Mandy are the hottest in the company imo.



Lenny Leonard said:


>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SoggyNeighboringChameleon.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

damn you people are quick


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

She was doing a live on IG working out in her bikini but she didn't post the replay to IG. This is all I managed to get off of reddit.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*HAV MERCY :banderas*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From her friends IG stories

https://giant.gfycat.com/GratefulFriendlyCatbird.webm


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

With Charly, Peyton, Alexa, Mandy, Lana, Becky, etc... This is easily, in terms of looks, the best set of women they've ever had


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Charly in her bikini and mma sparing gloves. :done*_


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Charly is getting hotter and hotter! wens3


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

never stop showing off


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

:banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Charly is the type of women who could wear a trash bag and still look sexy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She looks like a hot high school teacher.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FearlessFloweryBarasinga.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/JointBruisedLadybug.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AcceptableFirstEchidna.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ThoughtfulLimpingComet.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

she keeps getting hotter and hotter


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


She looks great.

And thats mildly put.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

https://giant.gfycat.com/NeglectedSoupyArmyworm.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ZigzagFavorableEkaltadeta.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The leopard print swimsuit is back.

:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/TimelyAdventurousBittern.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

another week and charly looking hot as fuck always


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FirstUnrulyKid.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DearUntidyBluebottle.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/FirstUnrulyKid.webm





Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/DearUntidyBluebottle.webm




:sodone :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I'm so glad Renee got the promotion to be a commentator. Her & Kayla are great on RAW.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/VictoriousInnocentBlackandtancoonhound.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Good for her


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice side boob :bjpenn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 Caruso knows :curry2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/AbleAmazingAmericanpainthorse.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/AbleAmazingAmericanpainthorse.webm



:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

@Jersey @metallon @Mordecay


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DisgustingConfusedAustralianfreshwatercrocodile.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I wonder why :curry2 :evil


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 I'm definitely joining them, talk about a great night.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> talk about a great night.


Would be able to die happy lol.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Would be able to die happy lol.


 Exactly my body is ready lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 In no Order Bliss, lIV, Mandy & Caruso are my current wrestling crushes. JFC THIS WOMAN IS GONNA GIVE ME DEATH.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> In no Order Bliss, lIV, Mandy & Caruso are my current wrestling crushes. JFC THIS WOMAN IS GONNA GIVE ME DEATH.


She's amazing. I swear she gets hotter by the day.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Charly, the Queen of the Nile.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> She's amazing. I swear she gets hotter by the day.


 your avy & sig shows proof of that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 That's great she's doing pullups but you can expect mandy to do a video of her doing pullups next.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WeightyDangerousBellfrog.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ She would make an awesome christmas present even though I don't buy into that christmas stuff.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> ^ She would make an awesome christmas present even though I don't buy into that christmas stuff.


Would be the best present to see under the tree.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Would be the best present to see under the tree.


Definitely don't meed mo mistletoe to kiss her.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## CorbinConsultant (Dec 5, 2018)

Glad the Female GM Alexa is giving her more interview segments,Corbin's leadership is trickling down for everyone's enjoyment


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I hate to see her go but I love to watch her leave


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd warm her up :maisie


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Is she training to get in the ring?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Jersey said:


> Is she training to get in the ring?


Probably just enjoys the workout. 

She works for ESPN or so, so she definitely isn't gonna get into the ring imo.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently she suffered a cut in her head during the tapings :mj2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently she suffered a cut in her head during the tapings :mj2



I saw this, I don't even understand how this would happen lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Arrest me officer :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Arrest me officer :homer


 Officer Arnolt/Caruso should arrest me also so I can get in the box


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Even Flow said:


>



:sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 She’s gotta be a lowkey freak.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> She’s gotta be a lowkey freak.


100%


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 Did you get an autograph?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> Did you get an autograph?


Lmao if I was to ever meet her at a WWE event i'd ask for a picture instead of an autograph


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Lmao if I was to ever meet her at a WWE event i'd ask for a picture instead of an autograph


Talk about selfish, you could've told her to put Jersey on the autograph


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Making It Rain said:


>



:sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Making It Rain said:


>


That see through dress :homer


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

nomnom would be good choice of words here.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One of your dream threesomes @Mango13 ; :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> One of your dream threesomes @Mango13 ; :lmao



Wouldn't last 2 minutes :sodone :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

So, sorry I don't have a photo to add just yet, but Charly Caruso was looking JACKED at NXT takeover. I really think it's a reason she was wearing a full sleeve shirt at Royal Rumble, in her JBL commentary parts. She had some top on that you could see her lats popping out, on the NXT panel. Next night she was covered up. I think they may have wanted her to cover her muscle.

Meanwhile I'm a huge fan and had no idea Caruso was a brick house making Charlotte look tiny.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> So, sorry I don't have a photo to add just yet, but Charly Caruso was looking JACKED at NXT takeover. I really think it's a reason she was wearing a full sleeve shirt at Royal Rumble, in her JBL commentary parts. She had some top on that you could see her lats popping out, on the NXT panel. Next night she was covered up. I think they may have wanted her to cover her muscle.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm a huge fan and had no idea Caruso was a brick house making Charlotte look tiny.


She is like really big into fitness and working out. She even went to a body building thing with Dana Brooke a few months back.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


************** Caruso :sodone :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


Even wearing that absolute nonsense of an outfit, she still looks amazing! :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Mordecay said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/wpSHVHF.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/orDN0qR.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/z6YsJgI.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/cm78l0g.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

She's quite literally sex holding a microphone.

Those legs too :done


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banez said:


> She's quite literally sex holding a microphone.
> 
> Those legs too :done



She's amazing I wish she was used this prominently on RAW every week. She needs to be on my tv as much as possible.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> She's amazing I wish she was used this prominently on RAW every week. She needs to be on my tv as much as possible.


Yeah, she's the whole package.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

We need a Kayla/Caruso pic


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Charly in fishnets. Oh man


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Charly in fishnets :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Charly>Mandy


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lenny Leonard said:


> Charly>Mandy


They are both the hottest women in the company thats for sure.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Just keep outdoing yourself charly


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

So, is Charly gay or nay? Or maybe bi?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>



Fuck wens3 :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>



God damn she is fucking sexy. Where did you find all the other ones? she only posted one on IG


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> God damn she is fucking sexy. Where did you find all the other ones? she only posted one on IG


She DM'd me those, along with "other stuff" that I can't post here :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> along with "other stuff" that I can't post here :book


God I wish :beckylol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well this explains a lot, let's hope for a lot of plot


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100530034459201537


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Well this explains a lot, let's hope for a lot of plot
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100530034459201537



:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: Just easily became the best season of Total Divas. Will for sure be watching and recording the episodes that involve her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: Just easily became the best season of Total Divas. Will for sure be watching and recording the episodes that involve her.


I guess we will finally find out if she is straight or not, she has always given me some weirds vibes about her, so I am not sure


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I guess we will finally find out if she is straight or not, she has always given me some weirds vibes about her, so I am not sure


She tweeted out that she was straight when that article came out saying she went to a basketball game with her girlfriend when it was actually just her friend. 

Lana isn't on the show anymore though so guess we wont get the TD tradition of Lana kissing her


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> She tweeted out that she was straight when that article came out saying she went to a basketball game with her girlfriend when it was actually just her friend.
> 
> Lana isn't on the show anymore though so guess we wont get the TD tradition of Lana kissing her


As long as we get some plot I am happy

Also, it seems like Carmella is back too



> - Charly Caruso confirmed on Twitter that she will be a part of the next season of WWE's Total Divas, which is still filming. As we've noted, the 9th season will see The Bella Twins leave the show. The season will feature RAW Women's Champion Ronda Rousey, Sonya Deville, Carmella, Natalya, Naomi and Nia Jax.


https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/02/total-divas-cast-addition-651465/

Charly and Carmella hanging out in bikinis owens3:banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> As long as we get some plot I am happy
> 
> Also, it seems like Carmella is back too
> 
> ...




Charly, Carmella, and Sonya? :mark: only thing that would make this cast perfect is the inclusion of Mandy and Peyton.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Charly, Carmella, and Sonya? :mark: only thing that would make this cast perfect is the inclusion of Mandy and Peyton.


Change Sonya for Cathy and we can talk lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


For whatever reason, I prefer it when she wears shirts like this with no cleavage. Makes them look bigger


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


:damn	:damn :damn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

@Mordecay yup this upcoming season of TD is going to be great


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Those legs wens3


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

whose the other lady?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

DirectorsCut said:


> whose the other lady?


One of her friends, the one people thought she was dating lol

https://www.instagram.com/babyyyv/


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/8p3bcaY.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/AKtlSHj.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/e3ey5Qh.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/3Q9lbyo.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/5SwD9C6.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/XFTM31t.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/YXapQYQ.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> :sodone


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

And all the Charly fans wish they were that instead the fake moose.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charly has such succulent lips.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://giant.gfycat.com/LegalJadedAsiansmallclawedotter.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/DiligentCourageousBeardedcollie.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PrestigiousColossalKitty.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DisloyalFatCrocodileskink.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/DisloyalFatCrocodileskink.webm


Who's IG is this from?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Who's IG is this from?


The woman tagged in her IG stories


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Charly looked incredible last night!! I mean, she always looks great but that dress!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/ocEuYea.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/hfYG68U.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/1mXzBtD.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/0Kt3k4z.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/k2eriv9.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/VvGsYfK.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/joOCe8r.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Her & Mandy enjoys telling us this.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Still waiting on those total divas bikini pics charly


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/TfbfDdf.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/X1jC3v9.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/JyyUFgG.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/Ya6MAgV.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/SaeWO7u.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/QFBZr9x.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/07zqNl2.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/aZl65zz.mp4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charly thicc :bjpenn


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Charly thicc :bjpenn


thats what i've been waiting for


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


 GOD BLESS MY FUCKING HEART :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

predicting she steals the show again at the hall of fame


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Lenny Leonard said:


> predicting she steals the show again at the hall of fame


I can't wait to see what she wears.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lenny Leonard said:


> predicting she steals the show again at the hall of fame


Easily



Black Metal said:


> I can't wait to see what she wears.


Can't wait to see what she wears for both the HOF and WM


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>














Mordecay said:


>


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Beauty & The Geeks


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Jersey said:


> Beauty & The Geeks


I only saw Charly in this pic :draper2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes i knew it


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Good lord Charly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WanFineBunting.webm


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Damnnnnnnnn looking good.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


tits.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Spoiler: CLICK ME



https://i.imgur.com/vY9t6mv.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/pPe82wo.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/NkXkb5k.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/Smk80zd.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/Yks16UD.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/54MDbvk.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/WfdZAEm.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/hf8MTK0.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/F8X5oo5.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/ldaQ7ME.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/4AOpE2v.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/JYEBRJF.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/HO7EkJC.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/Nws3wPw.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/z1sDnxr.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/68MmHKg.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/6Llvoil.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/J5xxUzT.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/a1USWzL.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/ri4Ov0J.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/w8Lxv7s.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/k1glrkV.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/iw3HQC0.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/PFCDEUU.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lips n Legs all...night. long..Whooooo!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Jeez Charly you're putting the entire women's roster to shame. Only bliss and peyton can keep up


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


Hopefully more pics of them together comes out.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 Hope you're doing your pushups because she's bulking up lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/ERGZwyh.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/4PO0ix1.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


God Damn Caruso :sodone	:sodone


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


Looks like the guy on the right is motioning for her to lift that dress up!!

Who could blame him?! :lol


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Making gifts for us fans in her wrestleforum.com thread.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/BlankAmbitiousAmericanavocet.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


Still fine as ever without makeup.


----------



## mrbarryp243 (May 2, 2019)

Dont tell me this thread is dead!!!! I need more Charly!!!! Lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Sometimes you guys dont look the thread before posting new pics :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banez said:


> Sometimes you guys dont look the thread before posting new pics :lol


Pretty sure we posted at the exact same time. Picture wasn't there when I came into the thread and then when I posted it his was there :beckylol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Pretty sure we posted at the exact same time. Picture wasn't there when I came into the thread and then when I posted it his was there :beckylol


True, i didn't look the time ops


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Posted twice for some reason, what?


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

If there is one thread I don't care about double posts then it's this one. 

Who cares if it's the same pic twice? More Charly is more Charly! :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Those fucking legs.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Some women just hit the jackpot with genetics


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

God damn, Charly in that green dress ... that is a fucking perfect 10!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Keep wearing skin tight dresses charly


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

All this talk of who should be face of the company is kinda redundant.

It should just be Charly if you ask me!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

not the biggest fan of cheetah print but charly def rocks it


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>





Mango13 said:


>


 She looked like a F'n snack last night jesus.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> She looked like a F'n snack last night jesus.


Yeah she looked amazing. I'm also glad they are finally letting her host the main roster pre show panels.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Yeah she looked amazing. I'm also glad they are finally letting her host the main roster pre show panels.


Preparing to replace renee and I can't wait for that to happen.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

You can vote everyday until July 4th

https://mshealthandfitness.com/2019/charly-arnolt


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


That's it. As much as I love bliss, Charly is officially the hottest woman in wrestling


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Charly is my favourite of them all.

More Charly the merrier.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, Charly is hot!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Higher quality


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

She's drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Jersey said:


> You can vote everyday until July 4th
> 
> https://mshealthandfitness.com/2019/charly-arnolt


So her name isn't Charly Caruso? What's the point in changing it?

Why can't she just be Charly Arnolt in WWE?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> So her name isn't Charly Caruso? What's the point in changing it?
> 
> Why can't she just be Charly Arnolt in WWE?


 Charly Arnolt is her real name, Caruso is her WWE last name.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Jersey said:


> Charly Arnolt is her real name, Caruso is her WWE last name.


Yeah, I sorta figured that part out.......

My point was, why not just call her Charly Arnolt in WWE in the first place? Why Caruso?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Yeah, I sorta figured that part out.......
> 
> My point was, why not just call her Charly Arnolt in WWE in the first place? Why Caruso?


 Maybe vince wanted her to make up a last name.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Charly looked good with that outfit... pretty damn good.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She was hella extra here Starts @ 2:02


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


Man that is a short dress


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


S.N.A.C.K


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Charly should be cloned, everybody needs to have their own Charly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer












 Click Above to Play ⇧

@Mango13 ;


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> :homer
> 
> 
> 
> ...












The world needs more of Charly in tiny pants :lol


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Fuck yes charly


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> :homer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy fuck! wens3 :sodone :sodone

She's trying to kill me.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Click Above to Play ⇧


:sodone :sodone :zayn :zayn3 kada Got damn Caruso 
@Cleavage


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:sodone :sodone


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Moar bikini charly


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:sodone :sodone


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

That damn woman.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

bless you sexy charly


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I thought Mandy broke the internet and then i stepped here... :done


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fucking hell Charly :sodone

She'll put Mango in the hospital the rate she's going at.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


:dead2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> :sodone :sodone


She really is trying to kill you lol. 

:damn Caruso


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

good god that handstand kada


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PreciousAdolescentAlabamamapturtle.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't know if ima survive this weekend


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Charly's friend is the best friend in the world


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> :sodone


:sodone

Surprised you're still alive after this one :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> :sodone
> 
> Surprised you're still alive after this one :lol



Hanging on by a thread over here :maury and to think there is still one more day left to this weekend...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Charly has stepped it up to a new level recently. I didn't even think that was possible!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I died.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

This woman is a straight-up goddess.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charly sure knows how to swallow












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Good view :quite


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Such a cute woman!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

She just keeps getting finer and finer.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


 We know you wasn't talking bout no damn laser touch Caruso :evil


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Charly looks like she's ready to be opened as a present under a christmas tree with that dress lol


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Banez said:


> Charly looks like she's ready to be opened as a present under a christmas tree with that dress lol












And who could blame him..........


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banez said:


> Charly looks like she's ready to be opened as a present under a christmas tree with that dress lol


I volunteer


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I volunteer


Get in line :maisie


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banez said:


> Get in line :maisie


Line starts behind me


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

That pink dress is just amazing!

Well, the dress I could probably take or leave on its own. But that dress on Charly.........


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

She's hosting the Takeover and Summer Slam pre show :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> She's hosting the Takeover and Summer Slam pre show :mark: :mark:


Upgrade and get in the chatbox. You'll enjoy the hilarious commentary that takes place there.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

She looks fitter than half the wrestlers out there


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Keep it up sexy charly


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


I can't help feeling that we will only be able accurately assess her as Ms Health & Fitness if we see more of the candidate.

I think a bikini or lingerie photoshoot is the only solution........


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> I can't help feeling that we will only be able accurately assess her as Ms Health & Fitness then we need to see more of the candidate.
> 
> I think a bikini or lingerie photoshoot is the only solution........



I like the way you think.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>





Mordecay said:


>


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Dayum.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She seems to have some "experience" >












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> She seems to have some "experience" >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First reaction was to open her mouth! :lol

Charly is awesome!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> She seems to have some "experience" >
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Her first reaction was to open her mouth wens3 :sodone


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> She seems to have some "experience" >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Lawd! :tucky


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sadly it seems like she is not gonna win that Muscle and Fitness contest. In part it is her fault, because she should have posted more sexy pics to encourage people to vote for her >


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Sadly it seems like she is not gonna win that Muscle and Fitness contest. In part it is her fault, because she should have posted more sexy pics to encourage people to vote for her >


Or use something that doesn't require a facebook login or real $ to vote.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

She's tanking in her bid to be Ms. Muscle and Fitness. This morning she was in third place, and I've watched her slide into fifth place throughout the day.


EDIT: Now she's in sixth place.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wens3 :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wens3


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


I was there last year. It's a beautiful building.

It's made even more beautiful with Charly standing near it though! :lol


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> wens3 :sodone


I like how she pans the camera round as if anyone gives a crap about her surroundings when she is stood there in a bikini!! :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> I like how she pans the camera round as if anyone gives a crap about her surroundings when she is stood there in a bikini!! :lol


At least it was more focused on her then the surroundings haha.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/LittleAltruisticChinchilla.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hope she never returns from vacation >

https://giant.gfycat.com/CircularEthicalFieldmouse.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

WWE should just transmit her "backstage" interviews with her standing on various beaches around the world via video link :lol



Mordecay said:


> Hope she never returns from vacation >
> 
> https://giant.gfycat.com/CircularEthicalFieldmouse.webm


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

With this quality content, I hope she stays on vacation forever


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/ImmaterialMelodicLeopardseal-mobile.mp4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Look at those boobs :homer












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


I've never been jealous of an ice-cream before! :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Not enough pics of Charly in that godlike outfit.. jfc.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banez said:


> Not enough pics of Charly in that godlike outfit.. jfc.


Kinda pissed we didn't get a good shot of her ass.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Kinda pissed we didn't get a good shot of her ass.


One day :evil


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


Thought/hoped the camera was going somewhere else for a moment! :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


I usually can't forgive double denim. But of course Charly makes it work!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


Speaking of "taking away", if only she could take away that message at the bottom. It is in the way. 

..What? Someone had to say it. :lol smh at myself.

Nice of her to share this though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Speaking of "taking away", if only she could take away that message at the bottom. It is in the way.
> 
> ..What? Someone had to say it. :lol smh at myself.
> 
> Nice of her to share this though.


I was thinking the same damn thing :maury


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*https://giant.gfycat.com/DefiantPartialDogwoodtwigborer.webm

DSL*​


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>





Mango13 said:


>


:sodone :sodone She's sexy af.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Credit to @Mordecay for the gif

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/HarmlessGrizzledAmericanwigeon-mobile.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She's so perfect :zayn3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13





She enters at 2:09:54


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That mouth on her! :gasm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> That mouth on her! :gasm


 Lol she kind of resemble Lisa Ann at times, don't google lisa ann.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jersey said:


> Lol she kind of resemble Lisa Ann at times, don't google lisa ann.


Like I don't already know. :cudi


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## mrbarryp243 (May 2, 2019)

We need some gifs or her from total divas!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PerfumedFlickeringDrafthorse.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SmoothFormalIggypops.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Charly holding out on us


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


:homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking fine af tonight :homer


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Looking fine af tonight :homer


Big ass titties


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


If she's not in your top 5 then screw you. JFC she's a snack.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Jersey said:


> If she's not in your top 5 then screw you. JFC she's a snack.


Her, Alexa, Mickie, Santana, Peyton


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lenny Leonard said:


> Her, Alexa, Mickie, Santana, Peyton


Not a bad list.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/QuaintGoldenIsabellinewheatear.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mango13 she has to relax


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> @Mango13 she has to relax



oldie but good


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/YoungLegitimateEuropeanpolecat-mobile.mp4


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

virus21 said:


> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/YoungLegitimateEuropeanpolecat-mobile.mp4


:yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Jersey said:


> @Mango13 she has to relax


Cant she just live in a bikini 24/7?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SoupyDaringCanadagoose.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DEM LIPS! :gasm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Kinda prefer her with shorter hair. Still 2nd hottest by far


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Shes gonna be vacationing in costa rica soon. Expect good content


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lenny Leonard said:


> Shes gonna be vacationing in costa rica soon. Expect good content


No posts yet (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


There we go


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

For you @Mango13


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Charly the tease


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## wrestlefanatic101 (Nov 7, 2019)

Beautiful Charly Caruso.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Definitely wouldn't pull out


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello legs


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## mrbarryp243 (May 2, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> Dam who put that baloon there??? We could have got an amazing panty shot


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


Look at that outfit her friend is almost wearing! ?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## wrestlefanatic101 (Nov 7, 2019)

Damn, Charly Caruso! 
*?*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Got dammit


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

A lot of great stuff from charly today


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Charly going live on Instagram soon


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Past few days must have been heaven for mango


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lenny Leonard said:


> Past few days must have been heaven for mango



Past few days have been great not gonna lie lmfao. I wish she would move to FL permanently


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## mrbarryp243 (May 2, 2019)

Anyone got when Paul Heyman made her jump at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Shit


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Charly in tight dress is always good for eyes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

They should just give her a photo shoot already.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Charly ain't fan of bra's... and i like it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1257496227362541568/pu/vid/640x800/eWj5YbcuNTosxghz.mp4?tag=10


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## mrbarryp243 (May 2, 2019)

No gifs of her doing those squats she posted on Instagram?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

mrbarryp243 said:


> No gifs of her doing those squats she posted on Instagram?


I’m with you


----------



## mrbarryp243 (May 2, 2019)

Guys what happened to all the Charley gifs?!?!?! We need more!!!! Lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mango13 said:


>


You're back!


----------



## mrbarryp243 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She should get in the ring.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jersey said:


> She should get in the ring.


I think she's said she'd be open to it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> I think she's said she'd be open to it.


I welcome her to do so.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


> I think she's said she'd be open to it.



I would love to see it as like a one off where she is in a storyline that leads to a match. Though her gear would need to be as revealing as possible lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Look at bae


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


If this woman ain't in your top 3, then fuck your top 3.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She's sitting on chrome I'm convinced.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

What gorgeous skin


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ht58fu


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Did you even sign up? lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> Did you even sign up? lol


Man I ain't signing up for nothing unless its a Patreon or OnlyFans 🤣


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Look at Caruso man


----------



## mrbarryp243 (May 2, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> I would love to see it as like a one off where she is in a storyline that leads to a match. Though her gear would need to be as revealing as possible lmao



Its pretty much set already for her and Zelina Vega. 
Lets just hope WWE pulls the trigger on it


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Man I ain't signing up for nothing unless its a Patreon or OnlyFans 🤣


What is she supposed to do on Patreon? Why would you subscribe to see me and Caruso on onlyfans? Lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She should wrestle with hair in a ponytail vs Zelina.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I signed up because I Support Caruso.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She looks like Lisa Ann, and now she’s watched the movie enough (Starring J-Lo) to the point where she’s showing off? This Italian snowbunny gotta relax.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Damn.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Charly in the cheetah dress looking extra sexy tonight


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lenny Leonard said:


> Charly in the cheetah dress looking extra sexy tonight


Yeah she looks amazing tonight.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I was thinking like "was there no pics of her outfit?"

but there is!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Banez said:


> I was thinking like "was there no pics of her outfit?"
> 
> but there is!


I got you covered.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ihlerj


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## DangerousDDT (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jlba5u


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mango13 said:


>


You're back!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

2472085082536166052 12530511 GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share 2472085082536166052 12530511 GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

This is what sexiness looks like

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/km3mlg


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> View attachment 95044
> View attachment 95045
> View attachment 95046


Man she's gorgeous.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKO-6UyLHg2/


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


You show up right when she says DP she likes that. She’s WWE’s Lisa Ann 😆😆😆. If you know you know


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ll2zv5


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/lm00xy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She so damn fine.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So it appears she is done with WWE.....fuck WWE now I really have no reason to continue watching lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> So it appears she is done with WWE.....fuck WWE now I really have no reason to continue watching lol


 What if she was a diva backstage? It’s already been reported that she was late to do interviews so who’s really at fault here?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Jersey said:


> What if she was a diva backstage? It’s already been reported that she was late to do interviews so who’s really at fault here?


Now there are reports also saying she’s just generally unpleasant to be around and management got tired of it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Now there are reports also saying she’s just generally unpleasant to be around and management got tired of it.


Again I wonder if she was a diva backstage.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Good for her.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Imgur links aren't working for some reason....


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Charly will never not look good.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/otzk1e


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MassiveHopefulHamadryas-mobile GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share MassiveHopefulHamadryas-mobile GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Imgur GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share Imgur GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Been too long since we had bikini charly


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lenny Leonard said:


> Been too long since we had bikini charly


I agree it has indeed been to long. Hopefully this starts a trend of her posting more haha. Also her body looks as good as ever.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mango13 said:


>


Charly looking hotter than ever. Good lord.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/CharlyCaruso/comments/xa5faq


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/y44y1i


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Ck0_XYorbch/


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CC GIF by mordecay0412 | Gfycat


Watch and share CC GIFs by mordecay0412 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

